# Tuff evening on GMR 7-25-11



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

With water up and not wanting to wade in deeper areas I went to a spot locally that I have avoided for well over a month. It gets tons of pressure and I suspected it would be silty due to some work being done just upstream. It was exactly as expected, the entire hole is filled with sandy/gravely mix that yields to your weight and gets into to your shoes. After about an hour working this hole with not a bite I waded downstream about 1/4 mile then back up to the original spot for a few more cast. Finally avoided the skunk by catching a saugeye that went about 17". I used at least 12 different lures and spent almost 3 hours for one bite.

I am satisfied that I avoided the skunk, but this was a very slow bite. I think i will continue to avoid this spot the remainder of the summer


----------



## tyler#2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought about going to that spot you are talking about today but decided against it. Sounds like it was a good decision.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Scott, it may not have helped the pressure dropped hard all day yesterday and me and a friend fished my pond HARD for 2 hrs and barely caught anything other then gills, no hybrid stripers, no perch, no catfish, etc. 
Just saying....

Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Scott, it may not have helped the pressure dropped hard all day yesterday and me and a friend fished my pond HARD for 2 hrs and barely caught anything other then gills, no hybrid stripers, no perch, no catfish, etc.
> Just saying....
> 
> Salmonid


I thought a drop in pressure was a turn on for the fishies, yes??? 

Are there any good online resources that give good live/current local readings of the barometric conditions?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Most folks will agree that a steady change in the barometric pressure affects the fishing but sometimes good and sometimes bad, I typically have found that when a Low pressure system is overhead/bluebird skies, that I do not do well for bass or catfish, as these two speies are VERY pressure related species. When the barometer drops to really low numbers fairly quick, again most gamefish seem to not as well, if its starting higher and slowly falling, not so noticable. 

I use www. wundeground.com then put in your zip code, then scroll down to "Weather History for this location" , then go down to the barometric pressure area and see what it did on your crappy days vs better days. Id like to see some concrete evidence here but for everyone who states they do crappy, someone will do great... I just go by my past experiences and try to learn from them...and I still have plenty to learn...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to find barometric pressure was to blame, I was starting to think it was me


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

SConner said:


> Glad to find barometric pressure was to blame, I was starting to think it was me


Perish the thought! I appreciate your report, Scott. (if each outing were outstanding, outstanding days would not seem as awesome).

Barometric pressure is not a data point I've kept in the past logs...maybe it's time to start and fill in some details.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Here you go guys, Just when you thought you'd seen it all!
You will have to think of a better excuse than barometric pressure now, lol









I modified this Barometric Pressure "Cheat Sheet" from their website:
* *High Pressure (30.50+) =* Clear Skies = Fishing Medium to Slow = Fish slowly in deeper water or near cover.
* *Medium Pressure (29.70  30.40) =* Fair Weather = Normal Fishing = Test lures, baits, and techniques to see what works.
* *Low Pressure (29.60-) =* Cloudy/Rainy Weather = Fishing Slows = Fish slowly in deeper water or near cover.
* *Rising Pressure =* Improving Weather = Fish Slightly Active = Fish slowly in deeper water or near cover.
* *Stable Pressure =* Fair Weather = Normal Fishing = Best time to test lures, baits, and techniques to see what works.
* *Falling Pressure =* Degrading Weather = Best Fishing = The fish will attack anything you throw at them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice gauge Warehouse! lol 

That cheat sheet is more along the lines of what I thought the affects of b-pressure had on the fishies!

. . . and Scott sometimes they're just moody anyhow and won't bite for nothing! 

Salmonid, thanks for the link.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is widely accepted that the best time to fish is during a front, whether high or low. 

On a high pressure front, fish move to feed where the effects of high pressure are lessened, in cooler, deeper water. 

On a low pressure front, they will feed in shallow water. 

After a sustained level of pressure, the bite slows.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> It is widely accepted that the best time to fish is during a front, whether high or low.
> On a high pressure front, fish move to feed where the effects of high pressure are lessened, in cooler, deeper water.
> On a low pressure front, they will feed in shallow water.
> After a sustained level of pressure, the bite slows.


I don't see that on my meter anywhere!!!

I'm just going to call you right before I go fishing every time. The "Fallen-513-Hotline"


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I consult my watch.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, that is the widely accepted version but I now have a private controlled environment in my back yard, ( 1 acre Pond stocked with perch, crappies, Hybrid stripers, 3 variations of gills, Channel and blue cats) I pellet feed every day and its really interesting how some days every fish in the pond is acting like it hasnt eaten in many days while other days( last night for example) barely any gills, zero HSB, zero Crappies, zeron blues and zero channels, in fact the golden shiners and fatheads were pretty scarce, I feed a the same time and this has happened several times so far this year and guess what?, its always the day of, day after the barometer has dropped like crazy to near record lows. 
Tonight, 1 day after the front, Barometer is still just under 29.7 ( pretty low) but its been steady for over 24 hrs now and tonight, I had a fair amount but not anywhere near normal, a few HSB, a few Blues and a few Channels, still no perch and no crappies but the bluegills were on fire. The point was the barometer had dropped pretty quick and that is the key, if its gradual it doesnt seem to bother them as much but on the quick drop is when i notice the problems while fish readjust.

Its interesting and fun to try to colaberate with others reports and see ifthey are consistant, yesterday morn when Scott did not do well, I had 4 different friends out on the GMR, Whitewater, Eastwood lake and CC all report way below normal results. Its nothing in stone but I find it interesting to say the least, and For the record, one night I had nothing feed, a friend hammered the catfish on the Ohio River so that goes to show nothing is absolute in this game. 

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i fished the GMR yesterday morning for about an hour (545-645 am) for smallies/pike. only had two swipes at my buzz bait. carp and baitfish were all over the surface so that was my sign to cut it short. 

havent been paying attention to the forecast as of late, it seems a front came thru....? 

as far as pressure, thats one thing i watch religiously, especially for planning catfish trips. i have learned that different fish like different pressure zones, but havent really spent much time the past few years chasing anything but flathead catfish to give an informative opinion on any other fish.

one thing i do know though, when the carp are feeding you'd better have a can of corn or best go back home!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Low pressure causes tiny aquatic critters to become unstable, triggering baitfish feeding frenzies. 



Pressure affects fish like gravity affects us.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

SConner said:


> Glad to find barometric pressure was to blame, I was starting to think it was me


It might have something to do with the river being high and stained too......


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a lot of sound theories out there, but I agree most with this one...which basically states that the rise or drop in pressure will increase the bite for a short period (front moving in) & then kill the bite (the fish are less prone to bite while they adjust to the pressure change) and then after it stabilizes & they are in their comfort zone, they begin to feed normally again.


More importantly, it is the _combination of factors _ that typically accompany a front... i.e. temperature change, light change, wind, etc. 
These all combine to change the layout of the water in such a way the fish change their behavior.

^^^ That, we know for sure. What we don't know is how each front is going to affect the total picture.







> The principal theory, is that the effect of changing pressure on the swim bladders of fish makes them uncomfortable or dis-oriented. In this theory, the fish will move to feel well, or they feel bloated or full. With a lowering barometer, it is believed these fish move into deep water seeking higher water pressure and ride out the low pressure around structures. The theory suggests that just prior to change from a high to a low, fish will bite like crazy until the low hits and then stop. The difficulty with this theory, is that water is 900 times more dense than air, and generates signicantly more pressure than air. In fact,a 3 foot wave will produce a variation of pressure more significant than can be expected from a change in atmospheric pressure through a dramatic change, and the wave effect is happening every few seconds, rather than the hours or days that the atmospheric changes takes to occur.
> 
> Frankly, given that the pressure of water depth is such a significantly greater factor than the pressure of atmosphere, it seems likely that the weather conditions created by changes in barometric pressure, such as clouds, rain and wind, have more effect on fishing than the barometric pressure alone. So in the opinion of the author, barometric change is a good indicator of fishing change, but it's not because of the pressure change by itself, as much as what other weather conditions are likely to occur because of the pressure change.





Very interesting topic & if you can crack the code, a million hungry fish are waiting.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I have found that the best time to go fishing is any time when you can go ........some times are better than others but it beats sitting around in the lazy boy flippin' channels.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have also found that the fish typically don't start biting until immediately after I leave the water.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that I go whenever I can, and for example, tomorrow at noon,( heat index of 106) Ill just be getting the boat out in the hottest part of the day fishing for catfish BTW, Duhhhh, thats right, Im an idiot but go when i can!! I just have realy noticed since feeding pellets every night at my pond, kind of fun and the highlight of the day for my 3 dogs as they wade in and eat the food like catfish, just slurping it up......

Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

QueticoMike said:


> I have found that the best time to go fishing is any time when you can go ........some times are better than others but it beats sitting around in the lazy boy flippin' channels.



I agree 100% !

Fallen,

What kind of watch are you referring to?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine's a Japan only model but there are plenty of these style watches out there... 

I bought mine for a variety of reasons, it has a tide chart (very useful in Ohio), moon phase, barometer with graph showing rise/fall, it's solar powered & set by the atomic clock. Also has compass & altimeter. 





I'd say the important thing to gather from all these opinions is this: Regardless of your bait or the weather, the most potent weapon in your angling arsenal is _knowledge_. 

Knowing where the fish are & what they're doing under different circumstances will boost your catch rate substantially.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

P.S. I don't know where the fish are or what they're doing.







LOL!


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

This has been a GREAT thread! Very informative for the beginner like me yet comical. Fallen513 thanks for satire' and the great information. Thanks WAREHOUSE for the great Barometric Visual Aid. Much appreciated fishing information. I do process information fast but I am still skunked on the Smallies. I have even caught a few 10/12" LMBass and 50 Keeper Crappies and plenty of sunfish & gills.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never fished in a river before this year and finding it a little challenging. What I have also found out is that there really is fish in the river (thanks for the pics fellas) because I wouldn't know it from my fishing experiences thus far other than the 5" Sunfish I caught on the WWR a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TRAILGATOR said:


> I have never fished in a river before this year and finding it a little challenging. What I have also found out is that there really is fish in the river (thanks for the pics fellas) because I wouldn't know it from my fishing experiences thus far other than the 5" Sunfish I caught on the WWR a couple of weeks ago.


Keep at it and like fallen stated just increase yOur knowledge and your catches will increase proportionately. 

Also, don't let the secret out that there is fish in the river! Who told you that! Now that you know keep a lid on it!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TRAILGATOR said:


> ...but I am still skunked on the Smallies.




My best advice is throw a white grub. It will catch everything, especially smallies. If you beat a patch of water with a white grub & don't catch anything, there ain't nothiN' there!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Seth! I want that freaking watch dude! Is that something I can order online or do I have to go to Tokyo to get it?

I've been sporting this one, but it lacks a barometer


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't even get'm in Tokyo anymore buddy, sorry. I think there were only 300 made. 

 

The reverse display blacks the whole thing out... my favorite watch for sure.

Did I mention it reads temperature too? 


There are comparable units out there without the reverse display for considerably less and they are readily available. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Casio-Solar...786138180?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f0c1c9044


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Also give Suunto a look. They make some sweet watches.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude! Those watches are sick! Japan has all of the cool stuff...man.

...and just for the record, my watch picture isn't to scale. I'm not really 14 feet tall with a watch the size of a softball.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Seth! I want that freaking watch dude! Is that something I can order online or do I have to go to Tokyo to get it?
> 
> I've been sporting this one, but it lacks a barometer


I've been looking at getting me a watch such a Seth's for sometime now! Its the barometer and Temp that I am most interested in. They are expensive features for sure! . . . and for that price I need it to fit my taste to pull the trigger on that kind of $$$. 

I've not found one I like just yet however, I am drooling over Seth's. 

If any one has a good lead on a similar model, please post! 

I loves the black-out lit display!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I've been looking at getting me a watch such a Seth's for sometime now!


Maybe we should invite Seth out on a "fishing" trip...You go high, I'll go for the legs!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Maybe we should invite Seth out on a "fishing" trip...You go high, I'll go for the legs!



Unfortunately for you, my watch can predict this.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Unfortunately for you, my watch can predict this.


That's straight funny stuff! lol


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

yea, I just choked on some of my Skyline 3way, that was a funny reply I didn't see it coming. I also remembered right after my post that you carry a lazer-sighted-mini-bazooka in your bag, so me and SMB are just going to go buy one.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Newegg has the Suunto Core (the blacked out model I showed you) for $225. 


You aren't going to find those features any cheaper than that. I think that is relatively inexpensive considering a Breitling will run you upwards of 5K & only tells you what time it is.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

The higher-end Casio Pathfinders have barometers, thermometers, altimeters, tide charts, auto lights, and atomic clock synchronization. (I think an automatic butt scratcher is available in Florida and South Georgia). According to their (website), you can get them at Kohls and JCPenney if you have the (approximately) $250-300 to spare.


EDIT: Kohls.com is having a "Buy One, Get One 1/2 Off" sale on them (example). Not sure how long it will be going on. Maybe two of y'all can team up to split the discount?!


----------

